# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Καφετιέρα krups xp2280

## jdm

Καλησπέρα  σε  όλους. Πρίν  από  καμία  βδομάδα η  συγκεκριμένη  καφετιέρα, παρουσίασε  το έξης: Στην παρασκευή  espresso πατώντας το κουμπί , αντί  να ρέει το νερό από  την θήκη  του καφέ προς  το φλυτζάνι, πάει κατευθείαν  στο δοχείο συλλογής  στο κάτω  μέρος, στην οθόνη αναβοσβήνουν οι ενδείξεις και μπαίνει  σε  κατάσταση αναμονής. Η παροχή  ατμού  λειτουργεί  κανονικά. Από  έναν πρώτο έλεγχο η βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής στην αντλία αλλά και η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα δείχνουν οκ. Γνωρίζει κανείς  που μπορεί να  βρεθεί  service manual για την συγκεκριμένη  συσκευή;

----------


## ezizu

Μήπως υπάρχουν θέματα καθαρισμού και αφαλάτωσης....το έχεις ελέγξει;
Αν όχι, καλό είναι αρχικά, να γίνει έλεγχος για τα προαναφερθέντα.

----------


## jdm

Αφαλάτωση και καθαρισμός γινόταν τακτικά  σωληνάκια, εξαρτήματα κ.λ.π. είναι καθαρά, και το ακροφύσιο ατμού λειτουργεί κανονικά,  κάτι συμβαίνει στην κεφαλή παρασκευής ή πιθανό ηλεκτρικό-ηλεκτρονικό πρόβλημα. Το service manual εδώ θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα  σε  όλους. Αφου ελέχθηκαν σχεδόν τα πάντα, στο τέλος έμεινε ο αισθητήρας ροής νερού από  το δοχείο  προς  την αντλία. Ανοίχτηκε και στο εσωτερικό του είχε μια φτερωτή  με  κάτι σαν δύο ''φεριτάκια'' στερωμένα πάνω τις τα οποία τα κάλυπταν δύο τάπες σιλικόνης. Αυτές  είχαν  διαλυθεί  με αποτέλεσμα να φράξουν την είσοδο και την έξοδο της αντλίας. Από  την αντιπροσωπεία είπαν ότι το συγκεκριμένο  εξάρτημα αποσύρθηκε και αντικαταστάθηκε με νέο με άλλο κωδικό. Αφού μπήκαν όλα στην θέση τους η μηχανή δούλεψε μια χαρά και εμείς απολαύσαμε ένα αρωματικό  espresso.
flow meter.jpg

Το εξάρτημα που αντικαταστάθηκε.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα φιλαράκι, έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα , μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα link  ή κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας για να αγοράσω έναν τέτοιο αισθητήρα ροής ;  Ευχαριστώ.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

